# Interior colour gallery



## Steve_mcr (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry if I'm stealing your photos but I thought it was time we had an interior gallery showing the different colours. Please feel free to correct me if my listings are wrong, will number the pics to make it easier:

*1a - Mineral Grey* 









*2a - Ice Blue*









2b









2c









2d









2e









2f









2g (possilbly Mineral Grey?)









2h









2i









*3a - Magma red*









3b









3c









3d









*4a - Luxor beige*









4b









4c









4d









4e









4f









*5a - Black*









5b









6a - Black leather/alcantata









6b









6c









6d









*7a - Light grey leather/alcantara*









7b









7c









7d









7e









*8a Light grey leather*









8b









8c









8d


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

That is useful, any chance of adding black leather (with the combinations if possible e.g headliner) also any black Alacantra v black leather pics available ?


----------



## Steve_mcr (Dec 1, 2006)

well those are the only pics I can find of interiors so far, if people find anymore can they copy the thread link in their reply so I can steal and add. cheers!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's a Luxor one with the wheel on the right side


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Great thread idea Steve, good on you


----------



## inmasol (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice collection! the first one is definitly mineral grey . So, does anyone have photos of pale grey ? :roll:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

That is a nice combination, would like it myself but not sure about keeping the carpets clean!


----------



## Steve_mcr (Dec 1, 2006)

Fairly sure I'm going for White with Ice Blue now. I should really log out till my order is confirmed cus I keep changing my mind after reading things on here!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Black or DSB with luxor is the best combo in my eyes. Not brave enough to have it tho.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Excellent thread - Isn't it strange how the Alcantara looks all sort of brownish when photographed! It's actually black - honest guv:?

It went all brownish when i photographed mine and I was to embarrassed to post the pics


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks the same as it did im my qS's. Just needs a brush to make it look better.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Steve_mcr said:


> Fairly sure I'm going for White with Ice Blue now. I should really log out till my order is confirmed cus I keep changing my mind after reading things on here!


White 8) I hope you get it.

When do you have to finally decide and commit to the spec?


----------



## Steve_mcr (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah, it does look a bit brown but doesn't in the car. Maybe it's the way the light bounces off the fibres or something.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Black or DSB with luxor is the best combo in my eyes. Not brave enough to have it tho.


Chicken its not bad at all to keep clean .


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

I am! Have a box of carpet shampoo and leather cleaner on order in preperation 

Heres another few Black with Luxor. Not my car though because I won't have mine for another 5 weeks 6 days 13 hours and 27 minutes.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Steve_mcr said:


> Maybe it's the way the light bounces off the fibres or something.


That's exactly what I thought, i'm sure it's something to do with the flash.
I tried taking some more of mine without the flash but I couldn't figure out how to turn it off


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

should spec black carpet. :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Can you spec black carpet with Luxor? 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i think you can have anything with anything. Audi only 'recommend' combinations.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Light Grey alcantra with light grey headliner.

Looks good but very difficult to keep clean!

Sorry the pics are a bit small.







And have now got black carpets though did get them myself as the light ones were getting too dirty.


----------



## doherty81 (Jul 3, 2006)

anyone has photo of s-line interior???


----------



## Steve_mcr (Dec 1, 2006)

they're in another post somewhere, I haven't found them again yet


----------



## Steve_mcr (Dec 1, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Steve_mcr said:
> 
> 
> > Fairly sure I'm going for White with Ice Blue now. I should really log out till my order is confirmed cus I keep changing my mind after reading things on here!
> ...


I'm told it will be the end of this month sometime with delivery in about May'ish.


----------



## Steve_mcr (Dec 1, 2006)

looks like ice blue is stealing the show here!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

have you actually seen ice blue in the leather - its not erm, how do i say......not as good as the other colours.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> have you actually seen ice blue in the leather - its not erm, how do i say......not as good as the other colours.


We were going for ice blue originally ,glad we changed to Luxor 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its just really wishy washy, would advise you see it in a car and not accept a picture or brochure image.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> its just really wishy washy, would advise you see it in a car and not accept a picture or brochure image.


I would second that, the Mk2 preview car that Audi was doing the rounds with had ice blue leather.

IMHO it was really wishy washy and detracted from the abience in the cabin


----------



## Steve_mcr (Dec 1, 2006)

Ice Blue rocks. It's a bit different.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not trying to put a downer on your spec, im just saying make sure you go and see one first to make sure its what you think it is.
Also as it would appear to be not as loved as other colours - might be harder to resell when you have finished with it.


----------



## Steve_mcr (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry Tosh, our opinions seem to differ on everything! Already seen one example (see the pics i took in this thread) and loved it. Everyone is different, you couldn't pay me enough to have magma and black makes the cabin feel like you've been burried underground it's so dark IMHO.

Resale doesn't bother me in the slightest. It's peanuts compared to personal enjoyment on a daily basis.


----------



## Steve_mcr (Dec 1, 2006)

Light grey interior now added. It was a showroom model at Tyneside Audi and the driver's seat was filthy. They say they clean it once a week at least.


----------



## BMW330Ci (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice thread Steve, wish Audi could have done something like this back in June when I was speccing.

I think your photo 2g is Mineral Grey not Ice Blue. I think the car belongs to someone one the Forum - someone who was lucky enough to get their car in September (it was one of the demos sold off early).


----------



## Steve_mcr (Dec 1, 2006)

2g now updated. We seem to have lost 2i and 2h!

How hard would it be for an Audi dealer to keep a photo album of cars that pass through their doors so the customers can get a better idea of what the colours, in and out, look like? That's one thing I hate about the UK, 99% of people put in the minimum of effort to get through their job each day


----------



## STB (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi,

What is this color ?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Its Stone Blue - Athletic Leather. Optional in the UK and costs Â£800 on the 2.0 and Â£250 on the V6.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

That is my car shown in the first photo... Those were photos taken after its first wash. I should have taken photos yesterday but I have just cleaned the leather for the first time!! The seats don't look as good as that now. A brown leather jacket worn all winter has stained the seats badly (most came off with leather wipes) but I still like my choice as it make the interior feel bigger.


----------



## STB (Jan 8, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Its Stone Blue - Athletic Leather. Optional in the UK and costs Â£800 on the 2.0 and Â£250 on the V6.


In the flesh, does Stone Blue look as grey as on that picture ?


----------

